# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Levrone To Race Top Sprinter

## ibiza69

courtesy of www.flexonline.com

LEVRONE TO RACE TOP SPRINTER
Will meet Dwain Chambers, No. 2 in the world, on December 11 
By Jim Schmaltz
Photos by Kevin Horton 
PUT UP OR SHUT UP! 2002
LEVRONE ON TRACK TO RACE CHAMBERS!
He asked for it. He got it. Months ago, Kevin Levrone claimed to be the fastest men alive and challenged world-class sprinters around the globe to take him on. Now, one has. In an event titled "Put Up or Shut Up," Dwain Chambers, ranked as the second best sprinter in the entire world, will take on the Mr. Olympia runner-up on December 11 at Orange Coast College in Costa Mesa, California. This meet will pit the second best athletes in their respective sports in a mano-a-mano grudge match that will finally either confirm Levrone's status as a world-class speedster or send him back to Baltimore as master of only one domain. The mercurial bodybuilder, who will compete next in the 2003 Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic on March 1, is confident he'll blow some minds in Orange County on December 11.
The British-born Chambers won a gold medal in the 100 meters at the 2002 European Championship and is ranked second in the world behind Tim Montgomery and one spot ahead of third-ranked Maurice Greene. The race is being arranged with the invaluable help of Victor Conte of Balco Labs. Conte, the creator of the supplement ZMA, has organized the ZMA Track Club, a group of world-class track and field athletes that he advises on nutritional and training issues. Chambers is a member of the ZMA team. Also, Milos "The Mind" Sarcev, who a couple of years ago developed a weight training program for Montgomery, now the world's fastest man, is currently performing the same services for Chambers at the invitation of Conte. Sarcev will also be present at the race.

The race is scheduled for 2 PM on December 11. Please do not contact the college regarding this event. We'll report the outcome online the following day.

----------


## saboudian

What event are they competing in?

----------


## Tedmax195

I can't wait to hear what TestTubeBaby will have to say after reading this?

----------


## str82hellnback

So what happened?

----------


## dam225

Levrone lost.......go to getbig.com's discussion boards...they have coverage...

D

----------

